# How safe is Goo Gone?



## stockae92 (Jul 28, 2008)

I am using Goo Gone to remove the sticky residue on left over on the blade from cutting up tapes and opening up packages.

How safe is Goo Gone?

I am not planning on adding that to my diet. But do I have to be extra careful not to breath in the stuff? 

After I used the Goo Gone on the blade, I cleaned it with soap and water. Can I trust that its safe to open food packaging?

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2008)

Goo Gone. 


> 6. How safe is this product? Why don't you put a child-proof cap on it?
> 
> Goo Gone has been proven safe, in that it is orally non-toxic and non-irritating to eyes and skin, according to The Federal Hazardous Substance Act. It contains no hazardous air pollutants or ozone depleters. However, it is a chemical and should be respected as one, and kept out of the reach of children. Older children can be supervised and taught to respect Goo Gone just as they would a fruit-scented bath soap or candle.


----------



## GLOCK18 (Jul 28, 2008)

I buy Goo Gone by the quart, never had a issue with using it on any surface, I just use Dish soap to clean off any item to be used for food purpose.


----------



## Fargus (Jul 28, 2008)

Have you tried using plain old rubbing alcohol (isopropyl)? I use it all the time on a knife that gets gummed up with adhesive residue. Takes it right off.


----------



## Metatron (Jul 28, 2008)

stockae92 said:


> I am using Goo Gone to remove the sticky residue on left over on the blade from cutting up tapes and opening up packages.
> 
> How safe is Goo Gone?
> 
> ...


best to google the active ingredients and the answer will be clear as light 
never trust any manufacturer or any authority.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't speak for it's safety but it smells hideous. I usually wind up having to use something else to take off the goo-gone odor afterwards.


----------



## chmsam (Jul 28, 2008)

I also just use rubbing alcohol and that works great.

I did check the MSDS for Goo Gone and it's worth looking at. Just Google "goo gone msds" to find it.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 30, 2008)

I cut a lot of tape with my knives and I usually just use rubbing alcohol as well. A trick that was mentioned somewhere here on CPF as well was erasing stuff like that with a sugar cube. That seems to work well too, though I haven't had the opportunity to try it extensively yet.


----------



## Cuso (Sep 12, 2008)

I use the stuff at work , we clean everything with it...everything. Usually if it doesen't smell like goo gone, the maintenance crew was not there. Its pretty safe, I work at a pharmaceutical company , and they are very cautious about the products we use. Its the ultimate grease buster.


----------

